# What cage should I buy? HELP!!



## Patimus (Apr 2, 2009)

So after doing some research. I think I may just buy one outright. Now I have a whole other thing to research, from whom to buy the custom cage. The four I am looking at are Animal Plastics Cages, Monster Cages, Vision Cages, and Boamaster Cages. 

Do any of you know the pros and cons of each in regards to weight, price, quality, etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

I live in Canada.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 2, 2009)

Vison cages are kinda small, theres no lip for substrate.. along with the price.
I like this boa masters cage <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boamaster.com/EnlargedCage.asp?itemid=18" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.boamaster.com/EnlargedCage.asp?itemid=18</a><!-- m --> for $450 But shipping costs alot, and they are pretty heavy.


----------



## argus333 (Apr 2, 2009)

u can build one for half that price and make it twice as large... and much nicer. just a thought. they are easy to build just a big box.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 2, 2009)

argus333 said:


> u can build one for half that price and make it twice as large... and much nicer. just a thought. they are easy to build just a big box.



That might be the best option, but if they really want to buy one, I like boamasters.


----------



## Patimus (Apr 2, 2009)

Im am worried about humidity using the wood though.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 2, 2009)

If you seal the cage right you have nothing to worry about


----------



## argus333 (Apr 2, 2009)

youll be so much happier if u build just look around on the site youll find great ideas. i do like the vision cages only because they are so easy to stack but always seem a little better for snakes.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 2, 2009)

I highly recommend building your own cage as many members on here have done including myself. I built a 8x4x3 and it cost me anywhere from 120-140 i cant remember exactly, but that is extremely cheap considering the size of it compared to a vision cage or boamaster for the price. Also like crimson said if you seal your cage with primer (I suggest Killz) and the caulk up the corners than you will have no issues with warping of the wood or leaks. Theres a tutorial on the how to do it yourself section by rehab ralphy, which is what I used...excellent tutorial. Good luck


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 2, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> I highly recommend building your own cage as many members on here have done including myself. I built a 8x4x3 and it cost me anywhere from 120-140 i cant remember exactly, but that is extremely cheap considering the size of it compared to a vision cage or boamaster for the price. Also like crimson said if you seal your cage with primer (I suggest Killz) and the caulk up the corners than you will have no issues with warping of the wood or leaks. Theres a tutorial on the how to do it yourself section by rehab ralphy, which is what I used...excellent tutorial. Good luck



I was looking for that tutorial today, couldn't find it though.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 2, 2009)

Here you go crimson, step by step by step with a list of parts.

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=102" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=59&t=102</a><!-- l -->


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 2, 2009)

Definitly build, dont buy


----------

